# 2 yr anniversary



## hollyxann (Oct 2, 2007)

so next week will mine and jays 2 yr anniversary. man 2 yrs holy crap i have no idea where it all went.

anyways i need ideas on what to get him and what to do for our anniversary. i have absolutely no idea right now. so any help would be great.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 2, 2007)

what kind of hobbies does he have? consider that


----------



## Saje (Oct 2, 2007)

What about instead of trying to do something new, try recreating a special moment from the past?

And congratulations and happy anniversary!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm no help right now but Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 2, 2007)

wow. Thats a big one. 2 years. I am thinking ..well the obvious, something romantic. But you don't want it to be cliche. You know how couples usually have that cute inside joke? Well you can play on that.

Honestly, I think that best thing to do would be something that comes from the heart. Anything. The smallest things usually make the difference.


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 2, 2007)

i thought about my usual photo collage. or a nice new picture frame with a pic of us. but im also into photoshop soo i thought about making something nice with a pic of us out of photoshop and then blowing it up and framing it.

any really cute ideas with photos or photoshop?


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 4, 2007)

anybody??


----------



## Lia (Oct 4, 2007)

I suck at choosing gifts. But i say good luck


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 4, 2007)

that awesome

what about a romantic dinner at home

just invite from a restaurant food that you two likes and buy a new sheets and stuff

candles flowers...


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am way new and just wanted to say congrats...I am taking my BF camping..he loves it. It's not my favorite past time but I am gonna do it for him. So there's an idea...do something you hate and he loves LOL




They appreciate that...


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 4, 2007)

hmm love the ideas. i really like the calender idea. im trying to come up with something creative and normally i am but its just not working this time. haha.

oh and welcome to MUT!!

Originally Posted by *lauren84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am way new and just wanted to say congrats...I am taking my BF camping..he loves it. It's not my favorite past time but I am gonna do it for him. So there's an idea...do something you hate and he loves LOL



They appreciate that...


----------



## han (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that awesome
what about a romantic dinner at home

just invite from a restaurant food that you two likes and buy a new sheets and stuff

candles flowers...

great idea


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 5, 2007)

so i was looking online at some sites about getting different photo gifts. chances are it would be late but hey better late then never...anywho i also did some research for the holidays...id like to do photo cards but anywho not the point...heres some ideas i got

calendar

mouse pad

magnets

collage poster


----------



## masad (Oct 7, 2007)

its your anniversary!!

well...frame the first foto you took together and caption it with something really romantic!!

while he is at work, send him flowers (through some delivery service not yourself) with a card saying happy anniversary and when he comes home there will be a surprise waiting for him!! something like that!!

i think you should cook a romantic candle light dinner for him!! cook urself if you can!!

when he reaches home..just lit the passage way with candles only!!leading to the dinning area!! dress yourself up!! look beautiful..keeping him in mind!! wear a sexy lingrie inside the dress!!

when he comes..put soft music and have a wonderful dinner!!

at the end of the dinner, go near him..put your hand on his hand..look into his eyez and tell him how he makes you feel..how wonderful it has been since you met him and everything you feel..and kiss him like you have never kissed before!!

rest i will leave to you





just have fun with the day!!





well..me and my fiance have a long distance relationship..so when it was our first anniversary!! i send him a photo album..with pictures of us..basically starting with his childhood and my chidlhood pics...gradullay going up years and then finalkly coming to where we started our relationships...all our pics together!!

and i caption them with little messages,some naughty some cute!!

i also send him a special customize card..it was 40 inch card!! made specially for him...and i put on this red lisptick and kissed the inside of the card so that my lip print would be on it and i just wrote what i felt!!

you could do something like this also!!

i thot it was hard to pull it off from such a distance, but i feel proud that i made his day!!because i did not only do this but did other cray stuff also!!

i am not boasting just giving you ideas that this can inspire you to do something!!




best of luck!!

i hope both of you have amazing time!!


----------

